# Any Golden owners in Pensacola, FL?



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

Would be fun to have a wee gathering but I rarely see any goldens around here. Perhaps because it's too hot. God knows I know Seamas feels the heat!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of any members there in the area but I know there is a rescue in the panhandle.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be in Florida in five years. Will you still be their? I really like St. Augustine. My cousin is in Jacksonville. I used to live in Clearwater.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

Not sure what i'll be doing in 5 minutes not to mention 5 years!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd love to live in Florida. I'm all about the sunshine states!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will probably be in Florida the rest of my life. Grew up here and only moved away while hubby was in the Marine Corps and then retired back here.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anyone live in southern maine?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I am in Gulf Breeze.. does that help??


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

Sure I know GB well, drive there every week day!! Hello there!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi back.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

I bet your golden is enjoying this nice Autumn weather as much as mine!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am about 2 1/2 to 3 hours from Pensacola! I live on the Mississippi Gulf Coast!


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

Well hello! Yes I know Biloxi, lost a few dollars there at the casino a few times!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea I try to stay far far away from the gambling part!! haha I am already in debt with all my golden activity expenses


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

That's for sure, I spend more on the pooch than I do on myself!!


----------

